# Ever seen a Dalmatian in agility?



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- here's a nice example!





6.17yards/sec!? I can only dream that Pimg gets that fast... Just goes to show that even big does can keep up with the Border Collies!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Boy that is fast. We've got one in our class. He's very correct and precise but seems to lack enthusiasm. The one you posted has both speed and precision.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think fast BCs are running in the 6-7 yards/second range, so yep- I'd agrre: that's very fast!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes a friend of mine, past agility trainer had dals, those dogs were unbelievable, I'm sure they have passed away by now, since this was years ago, she moved out west, and at one point I believe one of her dals was #1 in the country..Her's were the only dals I ever saw that did such an unbelievably good job at agility besides the above


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great dog and a great run but he's not with our 'big dogs'!!! 

Only jumping 20" so either measured for that or jumping below measured height 

Love to see the men running the dogs!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Go Spotty Dog!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our neighbor used to have Dalmations and all they did was bark! I've never seen one in agility but did see one compete in obedience- he was doing fine until he suddenly bolted out of the ring and jumped on a lady sitting in a chair in the audience then rang back into the ring.


----------

